# Fearscape Studios



## Beforedawn (May 29, 2009)

Does anyone know if they are out of business? Everything on their website is out of stock and they are not returning emails. I won't order from somewhere that doesn't respond to emails but I was wondering if anyone knew what is going on with them. I have wanted one of their masks for years.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

I noticed this as well. Try their phone number; 734-642-0344


----------

